# Lemon Tetra not eating



## Fusion MK (May 25, 2009)

My Lemon Tetra has not been eating for around one and a half days. My water parameters are at 0 for everything and my ph is 7.2. He is breathing rapidly, and seems like he is not schooling with my other 4 lemon tetras. Do you think that he/she is being bullied by the other lemon tetras? I have not had any problems with any lemon tetras for around 1 month until now. I have tried enticing him with bloodworms, but that doesn't seem to work. Does anyone have any advice?


----------

